# When the Human Brain is Put on the Back Burner



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

and technology is on the front burner a tacoma truck can act like a mountain goat.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have Auto LSD on my Tacoma. Never used it once.... Normal 4WD got me through the blizzard just fine.  BTW, the truck in that video is a Tundra. Probably has the same implementation of Auto LSD.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

4Runner never got stuck in this storm and I was going over 24" regularly. 

Great little truck.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, Tacoma gets me through everything. After driving Firebirds and Camaros many winters here it's like cheating. Here is Tacoma before and after digging out at my GF's place. We had 33".


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice. I think we go near 36-38" out here but it was tough to tell with the drifts. 

Thank goodness my neighbor has a big ole Kubota with a bucket for the big piles.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I see by your signature that you do roofing and gutters. This storm will likely bring you lots of business. Here is a pic of my south facing gutters, same as all the other townhomes in my 'hood. Gutters didn't fall off this time... and I broke all the icicles off yesterday. The ice damming is much, much better today with the warming and with the icicles gone.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Air seal and insulate buddy. That is step 1. 

Some solar melting is unavoidable but 99% of the ice dams that I see are building envelope and insulation deficiency related.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Damn cathedral celings make doing anything up there very difficult. All the houses here do this. North side is not a problem.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

raylo32 said:


> BTW, the truck in that video is a Tundra.


Yes, I realize that, but I watched more than just the first vid with the Tundra.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

raylo32 said:


> Damn cathedral celings make doing anything up there very difficult. All the houses here do this. North side is not a problem.


Better watch the north walls. They are usually the walls that will have water forced into the walls because of ice dams. Those ice sickles can be hazardous and cause damage buy their weight but that water is external and won't cause mold. 

Unless you've made provisions for the melt water to escape pay close attention when the outdoor ambient temperature is in the lower 30° - 40°F range. When we see water dripping from the windows and not seen into into the walls it's too late.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't know about the auto shown here.
But I never have to dig out, I own a 2006 Jeep wrangler unlimited with 33 x 12.5 x 15 Micky Thompson MTZ


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

i hate those system that uses brakes, a true locking diff is way better and dont loose power. all my gm pickup had those


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The brakes are a must for stability control so if you are using that system already, it is probably cheaper for the auto makers


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The thing is, at least on Toyotas, the Auto LSD only works in 2WD. Turning off traction control in 2WD turns on the Auto LSD and the manual says it is only to be used when one wheel is slipping in a ditch or whatever. But anytime I am in a low traction situation I just go to 4WD and I am good to go. Auto LSD is disabled in 4WD. So in that sense it would be better to have an old fashioned limited slip in the rear that works in 4WD than the Auto LSD that doesn't. I find Auto LSD to be essentially useless and extraneous. Maybe it would be useful in the 2WD version of the truck.


----------

